# Blesta 3 Bitcoin Modules?



## RiotSecurity (Oct 19, 2013)

I've been messing around with Blesta 3, however the one thing I can't find is a bitcoin module.

Any modules out there for btc?


----------



## SkylarM (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm not showing anything on their forums other than a feature request for it. I'd imagine it shouldn't be TOO bad to custom code one, just nobody has done it yet


----------



## texteditor (Oct 19, 2013)

Bitcoin is a waste of your time


----------



## RiotSecurity (Oct 19, 2013)

texteditor said:


> Bitcoin is a waste of your time


Bitcoin is a very profitable waste of your time *


----------



## texteditor (Oct 19, 2013)

Maybe if you were a high-volume SR merchant before bank transfer queues for exchanges got backlogged 22 months, not if you are a miner/speculator/business that accepts them


----------

